# Advanced Point & Shoot Buying Advice Please......



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi all....

My old digital camera (a Kodak LS443 point and shoot) died. I'm looking to buy a new camera and I've been looking for an advanced digital point and shoot camera that can be used mostly in auto mode, but that has manual features as well. I don't really need, nor can I really afford a DSLR at this time (such as the Nikon D40 or similar Cannon)....so I've narrowed down my choices with the advanced point & shoots and hope that some of you can help me with your insights. 

So far, the cameras that seem to be contenders and in order of my preferences from first to last are......

Nikon Coolpix P90

Cannon Powershot SX10 IS

Sony DSC-HX1

Pentax X70

Kodak Z980

Pretty much have written the Kodak off my list and have included it for comparison purposes. Basically, I'm really torn between the Nikon and the Cannon...although the Sony looks good too. 

What I need it to do?............

I need to be able to take macro (close-up) photos.

Panarama-wide type pictures are nice (and I could really use that feature), but not an absolute neccessity. 

Big view screen that's viewable in outdoors in sunlight...that's a must for my aging eyes. 

Under $400 bucks hopefully.

Need to be able to take good low-light photos.

Need to be able to take good outdoor full sunlight photos. 

Need it to be stable (for clear images) for my ever aging hands. 

Need ease of use with computer....ie, ability to transfer/edit, etc (the Kodak might score points here). 



Are there other cameras that I'm not aware of that should be 
considered?.....features I might need that I'm not aware of? 

I need all the advice that I can get at this point. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I am not a pro by any stretch of the imagination. Have had several digital cmaeras. I have had the sx10is for a few months. It does a dadgum good job. I have taken pictures in several places without flash and let the auto iso handle the exposure. They came out remarkably well. A friend of mine wass going to the Philipines and looked very hard for a camera and ended up getting the SX10 and is very happy. A lot of the reviews complained about battery life. I turned off the GPS feature and battery life has been just fine. I recently took a bunch of pictures at a few functions and got a lot of good compliments. Could not be my talent, had to be the camera. I love the 20x optical zoom on the thing. As for transfering pictures to computer, easy. I put it in review, hook up the cable ot the cmera, plug the cable into the camera and it is recognized and I import the pictures into Picasa. I have had a number of pictures I was sure would be blurred, but the IS handled it nicely. It feels comfortable in my hands. Go find one at Best Buy or someplace and see what you think.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have had 3 of the earlier versions of the Canon and like each one better than the previous. IMO, you can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Me too,still use the Canon S3IS alot

dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You are missing a great camera in the form of the Canon Powershot G10. It's manual capabilities surpass any of those listed, it will do video and time lapse too. The Dpreview.com website has reviews as does stevesdigicams.com


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I second the Canon Powershot G10. If you want a more advanced Point and Shoot I would get this one!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583955-REG/Canon_2663B001_PowerShot_G10_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks all......

I've looked at the G10, but it's alot more money than I've been wanting to spend. Anybody have anymore recommendations?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Check out www.steves-digicams.com

IMO, he has the most thorough unbiased reviews on the web.

Also, if your interested, I might be able to make you a sweet deal on a Canon S3IS (I have two ). It's a 6.2 MP camera with a 12X image stabilized lens.

Here's a review: http://www.steves-digicams.com/2006_reviews/s3is_pg6.html

It will do everything you described.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

All of the P&S cameras are pretty capable of producing a decent image. More concern to me would be how *YOU* intend to use the camera and how much effort you are willing to put into learning how to use it.

Close focus (macro) important? 
Video important?
Manual mode important (required for me)?
Size important (need to fit a shirt pocket)?
Weather/water resistance important (taking out kayaking)?
What do you want to be able to take pictures of?
What do you want to do with the pictures you take (web/print 8x10)?
Going to photoshop (RAW image capability might be useful)?

I have a $100 canon A530 that I use all the time and have managed some decent pictures from. It works for me, but my needs may be different than yours.

Some examples from my A530 HERE.

Pbase.com also has an collection of pictures from every camera you can imagine. Go there and see what others have done with the cameras you're interested in.
http://www.pbase.com/cameras


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Close focus (macro) important?

Important, Yes. I need to be able to take close-ups of small items.

Video important?

No, not at all.

Manual mode important (required for me)?

Kinda....as in, I'd like to have manual in order to learn more about how to use it and use it when I'd like.

Size important (need to fit a shirt pocket)?

Not so much. Smaller the better I suppose, but not really all that neccessry.

Weather/water resistance important (taking out kayaking)?

No, not at all important to me.

What do you want to be able to take pictures of?

Normal stuff...family, grandkids, sunsets, vacations, scenic views (beach/mountains, etc)...but also need close up capabilities for taking pictures of small items that I sell. So it's gonna be a working camera too.

What do you want to do with the pictures you take (web/print 8x10)?

See above.

Going to photoshop (RAW image capability might be useful)?

Don't have photoshop and don't know how to use it....so no.

Thanks for the help.

http://www.pbase.com/arlon/canon_a530


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I think the Canon Powershot A530 will be perfect for you then. I have that camera too and still use it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The A530 is great and an inexpensive camera but probably no longer available new, it was basically replaced by the A550.

There are several compacts in the Canon line I like.
A550 and A570 IS are there, I'd love the SD770/790/850/890 series if the had a manual mode (they don't). The SD series are wonderful cameras, all they lack is a manual mode.

The A570 has a manual mode, uses AA batteries which I prefer because I can always find them on the road. I keep a dozen rechargeables for my A530. IS is Image stabilization. It works too. You'll get better shots in low light with the IS camera. A550/570 are a little bigger (won't fit a shirt pocket) than the SD series (will fit a shirt pocket). If I where to replace my A530, it would be with an A570 IS.

Here's a review on the A570 with links to several other cameras in the article: 
http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/compacts/a570.htm

And the SD series favorite: http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/compacts/sd790.htm

Nothing wrong with Nikon coolpix either but I don't think they have the manual control I wanted.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If you're on a tight budget like me, you might even consider the refurbs/dealer demos on ebay. They are way cheaper than new and come with warranties.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

dirtracer1,

I sent you a PM.

Dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll give a first hand account of an SD790 in a few days. Just got a factory demo with a 1yr warranty from the bay with extra battery, 4gb card, etc for $175 delivered.

I have been wanting a smaller camera that would fit in my pocket and looked at these awhile back when they where still new on the market (and over $300). It will be interesting to see how I can fool the camera since it doesn't have a manual mode. I'll consider it a personal challenge. I'll start carrying it on my morning walks around the Galleria.

Plus:
I think they have the best screen on the market at 3"
Image stabilized to help with shaky hands and for slower shutter/low light stuff.
Decent image quality.
10mp may be a + or a - depending on how they achieved it. 
Small enough for my pocket.
3cm minimum focus distance.

minus:
Limited zoom
Limited high ISO capability (same with any P&S)
No optical viewfinder like the A5.. series
Proprietary battery but I'm getting a spare in the deal.
No manual mode
Would like a wider angle lens setting.
No RAW files.
Not made for accessory lenses (A570 has a very decent set of wide and tele adapters available from Nikon that mount to the camera body).

Bottom line on this deal for me is *"The best camera is the one you have with you when you want one"*. This will be my "pocket cam" for daily lunch walks while the A530 will continue to be my "in truck" cam.

Well, that's until my wife finds the new one and it becomes her purse cam... )-:}


----------

